# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  الاردن: تبرئة أمين عمان من جرم مصدقة كاذبة في قضية أبو غزالة

## عودوني

* قرر قاضي جزاء عمان علي الرقاد تبرئة امين عمان المهندس عمر المعاني من جرم مصدقة كاذبة في القضية التي رفعها رئيس مجلس ادارة مجموعة طلال ابو غزالة ، وهو قرار قابل للاستئناف.* 

*وتعود تفاصيل القضية الى اتهام المجموعة امين عمان بتقديم اوراق كاذبة الى محكمة العدل العليا تخص قرار استملاك اراض في منطقة العبدلي لنقض قرار الاستملاك، بما في ذلك رسائل مخالفة للواقع ومخططات مختلقة ومعلومات مضللة.* 

*وبينت مجموعة في الادعاء ان كتاب امين عمان الذي ارسله الى رئيس الوزراء والذي جاء فيه أن محكمة العدل العليا قد حسمت حق الأمانة في الاستملاك في حين لم يكن قد صدر قرار الاستملاك ليتم الطعن فيه ولم تكن القضية بذلك التاريخ منظورة في المحكمة.* 

*من جانبه ، اعتز امين عمان المهندس عمر المعاني بقرار القضاء النزيه ، معبرا عن امله بان يساهم هذا القرار في طي هذه الصفحة.*

----------

